# Hymer in the UK Latest



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

An update on the Hymer/UK situation courtesy of the OAL website....

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Motorhomes/News/General/Hymer-to-stay-in-UK-market/_ch1_nw1828

Pete


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

caravan club mag show's a new hybrid dual fuel hymer normal front wheel drive and electric rear wheel???


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I know of two other dealerships that are going to Hymer , I have given an undertaking not to reveal until formally announced. 8)  

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I not that at the end of that article it says, " Despite what has happened, Hymer says it will only appoint dealers who will live up to its high expectations of customer service."

Why would anyone believe that. Brownhills are to keep a dealership and Hymer have allowed Brownhills to deliver famously crap service for years, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Fair point Alan but things will be different for Brownhills as far as Hymers are concerned in the future.

They will no longer be the sole importers, only dealers. In the past if you wanted a Hymer you had to go to Hymer UK/Brownhills, or go direct to Germany as I have done twice. In future ther will be a choice of dealers and unless Brownhills offer good service they will not get the business. I suspect that if this happened the new agent who will control the dealer network would soon make sure that their dealership was withdrawn and an alternative appointed.

There are two close alternatives, Camper UK who are Burstnwr dealers and Lowdhams who already hold dealerships for Hymer caravans and Eriba motorhomes - if the management of Brownhills don't recognise this then they will be very foolish.

Mike


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Positive developments methinks. And as for Brownhills - what you sow, so shall you reap.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The other thing is that Hymer will not be building UK motorhomes for stock, as they have in the past, they will only build to order in future.

Brownhills (Hymer UK) had to order stock that stood for years at times waiting for a buyer, which they then had to discount to get rid of them. This stock cost Brownhills money in interest on the loan payment that they had to obtain to pay Hymer within a month or two of delivery.

The report said the Brownhills still had 30 new motorhomes Euro 4 models left to shift.

So in future there will be few new Hymer bargains around at the dealerships but you should still be able to argue on price as they will not need to be paying the loan interest payments on the new stock as it will be sold before production and delivery.

John


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

johnthompson said:


> The report said the Brownhills still had 30 new motorhomes Euro 4 models left to shift.
> 
> John


I think you may have misread the report. It is Hymer that have the vehicles.

"However, * Hymer is still faced with an overstock of British motorhomes, although not on a major scale - it has some 30 unsold right-hand drive 2011 models left to sell.* But, while there will be no major discounting to shift these Euro 4 models on, buyers can expect some opportunity to strike a deal if they are happy to drive a Euro 4 rather than Euro 5 Hymer."

Hopefully available from a dealer other than Brownhills.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Edge Hill Motorhomes in Mansfield have a few and David Fuller in Lowdham has at least one.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Hymer UK*



javea said:


> There are two close alternatives, Camper UK who are Burstnwr dealers and Lowdhams who already hold dealerships for Hymer caravans and Eriba motorhomes - if the management of Brownhills don't recognise this then they will be very foolish.
> 
> Mike


I hope if Lowdhams get the M/H dealership they give a better service than they do with Hymer caravans!!!!!


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Hymer UK*



nidge1 said:


> javea said:
> 
> 
> > There are two close alternatives, Camper UK who are Burstnwr dealers and Lowdhams who already hold dealerships for Hymer caravans and Eriba motorhomes - if the management of Brownhills don't recognise this then they will be very foolish.
> ...


I will second that too, caught them out on an invoice on my hymer caravan, trouble is that they had made a mistake ten years earlier and it was too late.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Hymer UK*



n4ked said:


> nidge1 said:
> 
> 
> > javea said:
> ...


My brand new Hymer caravan developed a nasty fault in the aluminium skin over the entrance door within 18 months, which was a design fault in my opinion and quite few other owners with the same problem also thought so.

To cut a long story short "Lowdhams" did not want to know and also Hymer were not interested. Lowdhams answer was to let my insurance company foot the £1200.00 cost of the repair.

Nidge


----------



## n4ked (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Hymer UK*



nidge1 said:


> n4ked said:
> 
> 
> > nidge1 said:
> ...


 Would i buy from them again? err No not ever not even if they were the only Hymer dealer on the planet.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Hymer UK*

Would i buy from them again? err No not ever not even if they were the only Hymer dealer on the planet.[/quote]

Here -Here

They were very nice though when taking the cash!!!!!!!

Nidge


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

"caravan club mag show's a new hybrid dual fuel hymer normal front wheel drive and electric rear wheel???" 

Yup, Chassis was showcased at Dussledorf in 2010 on the Alco stand and I featured in in MMM at the time. 
Pics below.


C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Just need the 2kW LPG fuel-cell....... :-(

Dave


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Lets hope that there will be dealers south of the border again too!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> "caravan club mag show's a new hybrid dual fuel hymer normal front wheel drive and electric rear wheel???"
> C.


Use them both at same time if you get stuck in the mud?

Ian


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

leltel said:


> Lets hope that there will be dealers south of the border again too!


The dealers have never been north of the border unless you mean Watford!

Newark, Preston and Durham are all in England.

John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thnaks peejay for digging that out. It's encouraging that Hymer will be setting up "7 or 8" dealerships across the country. Let's hope there is a decent representation in the south of England.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

bognormike said:


> thnaks peejay for digging that out. It's encouraging that Hymer will be setting up "7 or 8" dealerships across the country. Let's hope there is a decent representation in the south of England.


AND the north Mike.


----------

